# Geeky Writer



## Fictious (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello! I guess I'm supposed to tell you who I am. I'm a geek, who for the most part, likes to write. I'm 13, and I guess like many people my English teacher's know I have a gift for writing. I've got horrible grammar, but my writing makes up for it. I love science fiction, some fantasy, comedy, horror, and espionage thrillers. A lot of people don't really know me, because a lot of talented young writers don't like to broadcast their talent. I also love zombies! I'm a part time survivalist, may I say!


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 18, 2008)

Omg. You're so young. And it's sad how much you, a 13 year old, remind me of my 19 year old boyfriend- he's a "geek" too. He's already planned out what he would do if there was a freak zombie attack. 
lol

Welcome, youngin'


----------



## Nickie (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello there, and very much welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay .


----------

